
AWS to Reboot a Substantial Number of EC2 Instances - mmastrac
http://www.rightscale.com/blog/rightscale-news/aws-reboot-substantial-number-ec2-instances/
======
mmastrac
This might be bash-related, but there doesn't appear to be any further
information.

